# AMS 1000 whp GT-R......!



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

AMS 1000WHP GT-R build....lots of pics  - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Oct 21, 2009)

There are going to be some very exciting things from AMS this year. Watch this space.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Good to hear, altough I'm utterly bemused as to why you guys have posted this over at MLR, and not here, where all the R35 owners hang out????


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> Good to hear, altough I'm utterly bemused as to why you guys have posted this over at MLR, and not here, where all the R35 owners hang out????


Was kinda wondering that one myself as well Charlie :chuckle:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

ECC/AMS.UK said:


> There are going to be some very exciting things from AMS this year. Watch this space.


I think this is one of the best threads that has been posted for a long time, your workshop is just amazing, keep up the good work!! 

You guys need to be kinda active on this site now!!

And..... where anti GTR-tax by the way :runaway:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Good to hear, altough I'm utterly bemused as to why you guys have posted this over at MLR, and not here, where all the R35 owners hang out????


They did post on here origanally but is was deleted,obviously advertising a business without paying a banner ad.

Awesome though !!!!


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

My god!! Would make you give up tuning GTRs if you saw that as your competition!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That is a shame you're not here then, I'd never heard of you until this post.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ECC/AMS.UK said:


> There are going to be some very exciting things from AMS this year. Watch this space.


Including becoming a GTR.co.uk forum sponsor? Be great to have you on board

Mook


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Hope they sign up cos that will be a few project threads worth viewing when they get themselves over here.


----------

